# Dragging trench boxes



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How do you guys drag your boxes in the trench ?

We hook about a 8ft piece of wire rope on the box with clevices and 9 times out of 10, I can reach out and hook on it with the tooth of the bucket and drag it. Sometimes I need the help of the pipelayer.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Rino, What size trench box is it and what size machine are you pulling it with?? On our 18ft x 6ft Wide x 8ft Deep box i usually just grab the spreader bar and pull the box forward when utilizing a 325 and then just press the box back in place at the re-inforced corners.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A 8' x 16' typically we use 3' spreaders. I don't like pulling on spreaders, I have seen too many look like banana's.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> A 8' x 16' typically we use 3' spreaders. I don't like pulling on spreaders, I have seen too many look like banana's.


Yeah, I've seen those:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

our spreaders are 8" schedule 80....take quite a bit to bend them


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

With the box standing upright (on its cutting edges) on the ground the hoe walks up to it, reaches over its length, and grabs it by the rear spreaders. Booming up picks the whole box off the ground. The hoe can then walk up to the ditch, lower the box into a resting position and get out from under it. Our main boxes are 20 footers


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Same here, our spreaders are diesel, the only way you are bending them is.... you aren't bending them, lol.


----------



## dirtdiggencat (Jun 8, 2006)

drag um by the spreader nearest you after you dig the next set if you are in good dirt. move/carry them with your 4 leg sch 100.
put your narrow bucket on and dig them down in unstable soils from inside the walls adding an occasional push from the top. :thumbsup:


----------

